# Evaporator placement



## RickC (Nov 4, 2006)

I've got an unusual situation where I am adding heat to an existing air conditioning system. The evaporator and air handler are in the attic, where I have some really tight space constraints. I'm planning on removing the air handler and replacing it with a high efficiency gas heater, but I will end up with the evaporator in the return (just before the blower in the heater) instead of at the supply plenum. The filter will be before the evaporator. Is there any reason this won't work?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

-Rick


----------



## Aceinstaller (Nov 15, 2006)

no way to say for sure without looking at the equiptment.  but I have seen it a few times before.  

if in fact the coil was designed to be on the return side of your air handler, and was properly installed, then changing the air handler to a furnace of the proper size will not be a problem.

You might want to look into the possibility of adding a heat element into your air handler to save some money.  many air handlers have the option of heat elements being installed directly into their cabinets with no sheet metal work involved.

good luck,
Ace


----------

